# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Проблемы с подключением через ComConnector

## lilyapo

Платформа 8.3.10.2667
Пытаюсь подключиться к другой базе :
		Conn= Новый COMObject(ОбщегоНазначенияКлие  нтСервер.ИмяCOMСоединителя()  );
		ДО = Conn.Connect("File=""D:\1CBases_83\Лиром\ДО  "";Usr=""МартьяноваММ"";");

Сейчас при попытке подключения выдает ошибку:

*-2147221164(0x80040154): Класс не зарегистрирова*н

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как его зарегистрировать???
Обе базы файловые. Со старой платформой проблем не было.

----------


## dolp4in

64 ьитный сервер?

----------


## Antioh_R37

Скачай сервер 1с , а не платформу, там есть пункт при установке, СОМ устанавливает и все прекрасно работает. Сам с этой ошибкой промучался.

----------


## lilyapo

У меня 32 разрядная платформа. Устанавливаю и указываю установку сервера 1С:Предприятие. Запрашивает пользователей. А потом, при установке служб сообщает, что не хватает прав на запуск системных служб. Подскажите, что делать?

----------


## Antioh_R37

Ну ничего не делай пропускай, будет работать под прошлым пользователем, а так под админом надо все устанавливать.

----------


## lilyapo

Пропустила, служба установилась, но не запускается.
Перевела Винды в режим разработчика, все установилось и запустилось. Но COMConnector работает только если запускать 1С от имени Администратора.
Кстати, тот же эффект получается и без установки сервера, но предварительно надо запустить 1С с ключом / regserver- AllUsers.
Как отменить обязательный запуск от имени администратора? У меня главбух в обморок падает!

----------


## Antioh_R37

Потому что в 1С на это соединение не хватает прав , создавайте пользователя по которым будет идти соединение и наделяйте его правами, я такому пользователю ставлю права Администратора и паролю и все, а так там есть право на синхронизацию с другими программами.

----------


## lilyapo

Дала в 1С все права пользователю. Ничего не помогает

----------


## Antioh_R37

Если от Администратора все работает, значит проблема с правами пользователей на сервере ищите, назначайте нужные права, больше тут нет ничего.

----------


## avm3110

> Пропустила, служба установилась, но не запускается.
> Перевела Винды в режим разработчика, все установилось и запустилось. Но COMConnector работает только если запускать 1С от имени Администратора.
> Кстати, тот же эффект получается и без установки сервера, но предварительно надо запустить 1С с ключом / regserver- AllUsers.
> Как отменить обязательный запуск от имени администратора? У меня главбух в обморок падает!


У вас не настроены права на дээлельку простым пользователям.. поэтому это работает только под админом. почитайте тут - http://1c-e.ru/%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0...s-server-2012/

----------


## lilyapo

Заработало без администратора. шаманство. Повторить не смогу:(

----------


## avm3110

> Заработало без администратора. шаманство. Повторить не смогу:(


Это не шаманство.. Это как раз - закономерный результат:blush:

----------


## lilyapo

Закономерный результат ЧЕГО? Я проделала по несколько раз все предложенные действия. И вдруг возник результат.
Какое из них сработало??

----------


## avm3110

> Закономерный результат ЧЕГО? Я проделала по несколько раз все предложенные действия. И вдруг возник результат.
> Какое из них сработало??


Ну-у-у.. сложно сказать насколько Вы все "разы повтора" делали всегда одинаково.. но как вариант - "после плясок с бубном", для вступление в действие нужно перегружать комп (сервак)... И посему.. пока не перезагрузились - изменения не вступали в действие (повторюсь - это тоже на уровне гипотезы)

----------


## lilyapo

Похоже, сработала регистрация библиотеки comcntr.dll при помощи команды regsrv32. Проделала это у клиента, даже перезагрузки компа не понадобилось

----------


## vitalshim

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....611#post510611

----------


## avm3110

> Похоже, сработала регистрация библиотеки comcntr.dll при помощи команды regsrv32. Проделала это у клиента, даже перезагрузки компа не понадобилось


Если регистрируется компонента "с нуля" и "изначально правильно" - перезагрузка компа не нужна. но если она стоит "старая" или поставленная "криво" - то все заработает только после исправления и перезагрузки компа

----------


## avm3110

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....611#post510611


Не сбивайте пользователей. Там другая проблема.. Там не регится ком-компонента Экселя

----------


## lilyapo

Спасибо. Учту на будущее

----------

